# Costume From Movie "The Birds"



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I've never done it, but I've seen it done, and it was FABULOUS. Grey suit with birds sewn all over it, hair a little mussed, and just a _trickle_ of blood down the forehead...it was really creepy!!!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I love that idea! Hitchcocks films are amongst my favorites.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That IS a fabulous idea. Seriously...great GREAT idea.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I was considering this for myself this year, until I decided on what I'm going with. Would love to do it one year though. I am really looking forward to seeing finished pictures! 
It's one of my favourite films


----------



## unhallowedground (Aug 26, 2008)

You know,I am so anxious for Halloween to get here, can not wait to costume up !!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

In the old TV series "Roseanne", Darlene wore that costume. It was unforgettable! They always had great costumes, but for me, that was the best. I think she had a handbag and every detail was perfect. I also remember a scene where a head was in a pot on the stove, and it was a real person hidden underneath the stove with a cutout for the head to come through. I think it was Roseann's sister as the head, and Roseann was stirring around it. (Who'd ever think Roseanne Barr would influence my life, LOL!)


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm about to fall off my chair: Check this out! They make a wig you can buy, with birds in it!

| Brands On Sale


----------



## unhallowedground (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow !! I never would have guessed it,thats a neat looking wig. Thanks for the link.

I love the Roseanne Halloween shows,last year I bought the DVD and never get tired of watching them.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

*Roseanne*

You got me searching for her DVD's on Amazon and I found they compiled the Halloween episodes and sell it as Roseanne: Halloween Edition [DVD] (2006), so of course I bought it (less than $8 total). Thanks for the DVD tip.


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got a magazine from Best costumes.com (i think) and it had that costume in it. I thought it was very clever.


----------



## screamqueen1975 (Oct 12, 2007)

I did that costume 2 or 3 yrs ago. It was a hit. My sister borrowed it last year and it was a hit again. I won my the costume contest at my job that year. Good luck, it's really fun to put together. 

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc175/screamqueen1975/halloween/DSC04453.jpg


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

unhallowedground said:


> Hello,
> 
> This year I am going to dress as Melanie Daniels from the original Birds movie. Just curious if anyone else has done that ?
> 
> I have most of my costume together,except for a blond wig and shoes.


This is a pic from a party I was at last year.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess I have to have more than one post to submit pics, so here we go. Notice the irony of the jacket in the background.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hah hah...those are GREAT!


----------

